# 5 yr old golden in need of good home



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Be sure to try all the Golden Ret. Rescues in NJ and nearby.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm
Your friend should be willing to drive some to save her dog.
There is a place in Mt. Gilead, Ohio called Thirdtyme that takes dogs that have bitten.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH437.html


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Did the dog actually break the skin though? was just wondering. A lot of rescues wont take dogs in that they know are biters because then they would libel if that dog bit somebody else. Sounds like he needs to be in a home with no small kids.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Is this goldie stil available? Any updates? If so is it possibl we could arrange transport to georgia?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream:

Email her and ask:
[email protected]

That would be wonderful if you could help him!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I did send her an email and awaiting a reply. I'm very interested in the male for a companion for my younger golden sadie mae. Only issue I see is I live in georgia and they're in upper new york but hopefully with alot of help we can give this boy a fighting chance to overcome some of his issues he may have. I'm not seeing a problem with what happened but we're a childless home with other dogs that he can relate to and bond with, and I have really good trainers at my disposal. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I did send her an email and awaiting a reply. I'm very interested in the male for a companion for my younger golden sadie mae. Only issue I see is I live in georgia and they're in upper new york but hopefully with alot of help we can give this boy a fighting chance to overcome some of his issues he may have. I'm not seeing a problem with what happened but we're a childless home with other dogs that he can relate to and bond with, and I have really good trainers at my disposal. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Are you with GRRA? Hopefully if he's still in need of a home you can find out who helps GRRA transport. Good Luck and hoping for good news!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Are you with GRRA? Hopefully if he's still in need of a home you can find out who helps GRRA transport. Good Luck and hoping for good news!


 Yep I've already started asking around. Its possible I can have some freinds of mine that go there for shows get him or meet close by.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Perhaps your friend will consider behavior modification training for the dog so that he can stay in his home.

http://www.sthuberts.org/whatwedo/training/default.asp 

I'm sorry that the child was bitten, but frankly, if the dog is 5 and they've known it to have some food aggression.... why didn't they try to work on the issue before having kids? A dog grabbing for something in the child's hand is not the same as full out biting the child. Are they looking for a "reason" to re-home the dog?

Keeping the child safe is a top priority. However, this dog has been in their family for five years. IMO, they owe it to the dog to make an honest and dedicated attempt to keep the dog in the home.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with the above. But at the same time if they dont wan tto use all their options and rehoming is the only choice I'd like to get involved. But All of us prefer the same thing of course.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I did send her an email and awaiting a reply. I'm very interested in the male for a companion for my younger golden sadie mae. Only issue I see is I live in georgia and they're in upper new york but hopefully with alot of help we can give this boy a fighting chance to overcome some of his issues he may have. I'm not seeing a problem with what happened but we're a childless home with other dogs that he can relate to and bond with, and I have really good trainers at my disposal. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


I work with the girl that has the golden. I have not discussed her dog since she was last looking to get rid of the dog. I will ask her when I see her at work. I believe she is in tomorrow and ask if shes still looking to get rid of the dog. If she is still looking to release the dog to someone I will see if she can send me a picture and I can send it to you. 

Kim


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I am available for transport to North Jersey, NY, or eastern Pa.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

How did that finally all work out?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

Chesny:

Hope you were able to find out about the Male Golden From your co-worker.
Sounds like he would have a home with Sadiesdream.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm available to help get the dog to GA from Charleston or Columbia


----------

